# Ontological Argument



## T.A.G. (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any good links to lectures or debates via audio or video clip?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 3, 2011)

Not a lecture/debate, but a helpful overview of the Thomistic critique of ontological (_a priori_) arguments for the existence of God:


[video=youtube;DBFKBpfL4U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBFKBpfL4U8[/video]


[video=youtube;uAqlhcmF98g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAqlhcmF98g[/video]


----------



## jawyman (May 3, 2011)

If you have access to iTunes, there are many wonderful lectures via iTunes U. The Open University has an entire lecture series if that is something you are interested in. You may also find a plethora of information at the National Center for Ontological Research here: NCOR

I would recommend opening your iTunes and do a search on Ontology. I hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## Philip (May 3, 2011)

The OA is probably my favorite of the traditional arguments for existence of God. Alvin Plantinga has done some wonderful work on its validity (using G.E. Moore of all people). I'd also just suggest reading the _Proslogion_ and Anselm's reply to Gaunilo---Thomas's critique misses the point, in my opinion.


----------



## cih1355 (May 3, 2011)

The Teaching Company has a lecture series about the history of medieval philosophy. I have listened to all of the lectures and I enjoyed them. One of the lectures covers Anselm's ontological argument. You can probably find this lecture series in your local library.


----------



## T.A.G. (May 9, 2011)

Found these also

YouTube - The Ontological Argument - Part 1 - William Lane Craig

YouTube - The Ontological Argument - Part 2 - William Lane Craig


----------

